# what would be the best?



## bugy (Mar 16, 2011)

i got a nissan 350z 2005 is all stock, wanna make it faster, but not that much modification what'd be the best? a supercharger? tune computer? thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

faster but not much modification? Supercharger is pretty extensive.

Best is all opinion.

Lets hear your specific goals first. Just "faster" isn't a goal. What do you want the car to be good at? How fast do you want it to go? 

And finally, the million dollar question, what is your budget?
ultimately, your budget will determine what you do.


----------



## bugy (Mar 16, 2011)

chimmike said:


> faster but not much modification? Supercharger is pretty extensive.
> 
> Best is all opinion.
> 
> ...


let's put it this way, i'm able to get a supercharger, but does it worth it? i mean in a stock motor, i know it has like 10.0 SRC


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SRC?

I ran a turbonetics single turbo kit on a stock VQ35 and it was great. I'd recommend turbo over supercharger any day. More power for the money.


----------



## bugy (Mar 16, 2011)

chimmike said:


> SRC?
> 
> I ran a turbonetics single turbo kit on a stock VQ35 and it was great. I'd recommend turbo over supercharger any day. More power for the money.


SCR=static compression ratio
stock nissan got 10.0 
so a that turbo kit would be the best choice, do you have number part or something for this set up?
thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not sure who sells it anymore. try Turbo-Kits.com - Turbo Kits, Turbo Upgrades, and Performance Upgrades or something, or google turbonetics 350z turbo kit. 

yeah the compression ratio is fine, really. It has more to do with the strength of the internals.

I had an S2000 and guys were throwing turbos on those with the stock 11:1 compression and making insane power.


----------



## bugy (Mar 16, 2011)

chimmike said:


> I'm not sure who sells it anymore. try Turbo-Kits.com - Turbo Kits, Turbo Upgrades, and Performance Upgrades or something, or google turbonetics 350z turbo kit.
> 
> yeah the compression ratio is fine, really. It has more to do with the strength of the internals.
> 
> I had an S2000 and guys were throwing turbos on those with the stock 11:1 compression and making insane power.


thank you, gonna look for it


----------

